# Idiot at a roundabout.



## FShadow (Jul 8, 2015)

Was driving at trade centre roundabout at the outermost lane. Some fellow tried to take a right turn behind me from the 2nd lane and scraped my car a bit and did not stop. Would this have been caught on camera (at trade centre roundabout), and was it my fault or his?


----------



## Dibblington (Apr 20, 2015)

FShadow said:


> ...was it my fault or his?


You do know how a roundabout works do you?

If you're in the outer lane, the driver was probably expecting you to be taking the exit. But then if he wanted to take the exit then he should have been in the outer lane. From a 2-line description, sounds like it's 50:50, you're both in the wrong, fix your own cars and both learn how to use a roundabout properly.

From what I've seen in Dubai, lanes and roundabouts mean very little to a lot of drivers out here.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

UAE Roundabouts - Its a dog eat dog world there. Look left, right, look forward look backwards because no one here sticks to the lanes, or understand what lane is for what turning. I often see people park on a roundabout, yes park on a busy road blocking cars from behind. First time i saw that I was in utter shock. 

The standard of driving here is shocking.


----------



## Dibblington (Apr 20, 2015)

Yeah, driving standards here are pretty poor, although it's better than I've seen in Qatar, that's like whacky races on the roads.

I read this yesterday: Guide to UAE traffic fines | GulfNews.com

And wondered why bother having so many rules if so little of them will be enforced? Why paint lines and arrows on the roads if nobody follows them?


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

FShadow said:


> Was driving at trade centre roundabout at the outermost lane. Some fellow tried to take a right turn behind me from the 2nd lane and scraped my car a bit and did not stop. Would this have been caught on camera (at trade centre roundabout), and was it my fault or his?


If you're in the outermost lane on a roundabout, it means you're taking the next exit. Guy in the lane next to yours could also take the next exit, as most of the roads from roundabout have more than one lane.
So if you were in the outermost lane and didn't make the right turn, it's your fault.


----------



## joemate (Apr 25, 2012)

you can be going straight on in the outer lane too so you don't necessarily be taking the exit


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

lets all agree on this, a roundabout (a circle) is to complicated for the folk of UAE


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Best way to exit trade centre roundabout when turning left towards jumeriah (from SZR) is to start in the right hand lane, it goes quicker. then indicate and just do it, people back off.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

iggles said:


> lets all agree on this, a roundabout (a circle) is to complicated for the folk of UAE


What would you know doppelgänger?


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> What would you know doppelgänger?


Razzle - I love it that I've got underneath your skin :heh: :heh: :heh:


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

iggles said:


> Razzle - I love it that I've got underneath your skin :heh: :heh: :heh:


FYI - Dizzee asked me if we could go for a drink!

:noidea:


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

iggles said:


> FYI - Dizzee asked me if we could go for a drink!
> 
> :noidea:


You're weird, what i actually said was I'd let you buy me a drink.

Never said you had to be there did I?


----------



## FShadow (Jul 8, 2015)

Dibblington said:


> You do know how a roundabout works do you?
> 
> If you're in the outer lane, the driver was probably expecting you to be taking the exit. But then if he wanted to take the exit then he should have been in the outer lane. From a 2-line description, sounds like it's 50:50, you're both in the wrong, fix your own cars and both learn how to use a roundabout properly.
> 
> From what I've seen in Dubai, lanes and roundabouts mean very little to a lot of drivers out here.


First of all, please learn how to speak politely. There's a way to speak without being snarky.

And secondly, I got my license just over a year ago, my driving institute taught me how to drive on two roundabouts - one with a single lane, and an empty one with two lanes. I was not taught how to tackle massive roundabouts and have not encountered any problems by driving in the outermost lane when taking the second exit. Cut us some slack 

Ever read the books for the theory test? I'm guessing you haven't. It says to go straight you can either be on the first or the second lane. Could show you actual proof if you care that much.


----------



## Dibblington (Apr 20, 2015)

FShadow said:


> First of all, please learn how to speak politely. There's a way to speak without being snarky.


Exactly what I thought when you referred to the 'idiot' on the roundabout when it sounds like you were at fault.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Now, now children - no fighting in the playground!!


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Now, now children - no fighting in the playground!!


How to deal with Roundabouts in the UK

How to do Roundabouts

On approaching a roundabout take notice and act on all the information available to you, including traffic signs, traffic lights and lane markings which direct you into the correct lane.

To Turn Left ( taking the first exit) Click the button on the image below
signal left and approach in the left-hand lane 
keep to the left on the roundabout and continue signalling left to leave. 
Use of your nearside (passenger) door mirror ensuring no one is on the left when you exit.

To go straight on ( taking the second exit) Click the button on the image below
select the appropriate lane on approach to and on the roundabout. If no marking on the road it is usually safest to keep to the left lane. 
stay in this lane until you need to alter course to exit the roundabout. 
signal left after you have passed the exit before the one you want. 
Make good use of your nearside (passenger) door mirror ensuring there is no one who will be inconvenienced by you turning off. 

To Turn Right ( taking the last exit or third exit ) Click the button on the image below
signal right and approach in the right-hand lane 
keep to the right on the roundabout until you need to change lanes to exit the roundabout 
signal left after you have passed the exit before the one you want. 
Make good use of your nearside (passenger) door mirror ensuring there is no one who will be inconvenienced by you turning off.

When approaching a roundabout:-
use Mirrors - Signal - Manoeuvre at all stages and decide as early as possible which exit you need to take, give an appropriate signal. I've always found that if you take your time and make sure you are in the correct lane a good distance from the roundabout you can't go far wrong

Always be aware of the speed and position of all the traffic around you.
Don't worry if you have to stop when you reach the roundabout. When it's clear, ease up off the clutch smoothly, don't rush, keep using the mirrors, and above all, stay calm.
Once you are on the roundabout maintain a reasonable speed. Failing to do this, especially when you are in the right-hand lane, may result in other drivers passing on the nearside.
Watch out for vehicles already on the roundabout; be aware they may not be signalling correctly or at all.

Always keep an eye on the vehicle in front as you're about to emerge. Don't assume the driver won't have to stop while you're still looking right. Many rear end collisions happen this way. Make sure the vehicle has actually moved away.

Mini Roundabouts
roundabout Approach these in the same way as a normal roundabout, but remember there is less space and time to signal and manoeuvre. 
Vehicles coming towards you, they may want to turn right. 
Be sure any vehicle on the roundabout is going to leave before you join the roundabout yourself. 
Be aware of drivers that are using it for a 'U turn' 
All vehicles MUST pass round the central markings except large vehicles which are physically incapable of doing so. 
When turning right at a mini roundabout, you don't always have time to signal, but remember to check left mirror 


In all cases watch out for and give plenty of room to 
pedestrians who may be crossing the approach and exit roads 
traffic crossing in front of you on the roundabout, especially vehicles intending to leave by the next exit 
traffic which may be straddling lanes or positioned incorrectly 
motorcyclists 
cyclists and horse riders who may stay in the left-hand lane and signal right if they intend to continue round the roundabout 
long vehicles (including those towing trailers) which might have to take a different course approaching or on the roundabout because of their length. Watch out for their signals.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

iggles said:


> How to deal with Roundabouts in the UK
> 
> How to do Roundabouts
> 
> ...


Relevance to UAE?


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

iggles said:


> How to deal with Roundabouts in the UK
> 
> How to do Roundabouts


. . . only, we are not in the UK.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Relevance

It is well known around the world, that British are the best drivers in the world. Not withstanding the above, we drive on the correct side of the ride and we are significantly better trained, tested and just our polite Britishness makes us the perfect drivers. 

Iggles.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

iggles said:


> Relevance
> 
> It is well known around the world, that British are the best drivers in the world. Not withstanding the above, we drive on the correct side of the ride and we are significantly better trained, tested and just our polite Britishness makes us the perfect drivers.
> 
> Iggles.


Wow! You learn something new everyday!


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

pamela0810 said:


> Wow! You learn something new everyday!


:typing: :heh: :heh:


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

iggles said:


> Relevance
> 
> It is well known around the world, that British are the best drivers in the world. Not withstanding the above, we drive on the correct side of the ride and we are significantly better trained, tested and just our polite Britishness makes us the perfect drivers.
> 
> Iggles.


Obviously, it's a matter of subjective opinion, but I'd give that prize to German drivers, or perhaps Finns.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Simey said:


> Obviously, it's a matter of subjective opinion, but I'd give that prize to German drivers, or perhaps Finns.


I wouldn't give it to the Finns. I lived in Finland, they drive incredibly slow, and scared to the point of being dangerous. That could be where I lived as i was in a hillbilly town on the Russian boarder. But Helsinki wasn't much different, and speed cameras everywhere more than Dubai. 

Germans are Germans, a lot to be admired - Especially the Autobahn!!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Simey said:


> Obviously, it's a matter of subjective opinion, but I'd give that prize to German drivers, or perhaps Finns.


Germans? Are you kidding me? The rudest most objectionable drivers on their roads - you ever lived in that beautiful country? It's wonderful, apart from the locals.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> Germans? Are you kidding me? The rudest most objectionable drivers on their roads - you ever lived in that beautiful country? It's wonderful, apart from the locals.


Yes, I lived there for 3 years. 

They are the most technically proficient drivers I have personally encountered and above all, they are the most predictable drivers I have encountered - which makes them the safest. 

Lots of other countries could learn from that approach - including mine.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

iggles said:


> I wouldn't give it to the Finns. I lived in Finland, they drive incredibly slow, and scared to the point of being dangerous. That could be where I lived as i was in a hillbilly town on the Russian boarder. But Helsinki wasn't much different, and speed cameras everywhere more than Dubai.
> 
> Germans are Germans, a lot to be admired - Especially the Autobahn!!



On further thinking about Finnish driving, they are the masters in Ice & Snow conditions. But still hell of a slow


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

iggles said:


> On further thinking about Finnish driving, they are the masters in Ice & Snow conditions. But still hell of a slow


Slow is good (did the pesky locals drive according to the speed limit? ha ha) So is defensive driving. Speed cameras generate a lot of money to be spent on maintaining the roads. It's expensive to maintain roads in a country with four seasons with all the surface damage that comes with it.

Why do you think Finland has an exceptional amount of F1 and rally drivers? 
They obviously understand that that kind of driving is best used on the racing track.

Here in Dubai on the other hand, every other driver think they are a F1 driver (Schumacher/Montoya style) and we can see the results of that.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Speaking of traffic cameras, the new gantry near Maqtar (sp) Bridge in Abu Dhabi generated over 6,000 fines at a minimum of 200/fine IN THE FIRST 24 HOURS.

Do the maths.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

QOFE said:


> Slow is good (did the pesky locals drive according to the speed limit? ha ha) So is defensive driving. Speed cameras generate a lot of money to be spent on maintaining the roads. It's expensive to maintain roads in a country with four seasons with all the surface damage that comes with it.
> 
> Why do you think Finland has an exceptional amount of F1 and rally drivers?
> They obviously understand that that kind of driving is best used on the racing track.
> ...



The speed limits are low, i mean really low!! My memory might be wrong but 80/100 on a motorway. Also, they would drive below the speed limit significantly again. I remember it taking 2 hours to do a 1 hour UK journey. The Fin's are lovely people, very shy, very quiet and everything takes time (not in a rush for anything or anyone). I did really enjoyed my time in Finland 

Anyway they have no more of less rally and F1 drivers than the British.  

Problem here, is that you have 101 different nationalities driving at different rules. 95% of them are driving to a poor standard and don't know how to drive. You'll find most of the time drivers that make mistakes here, don't actually know that they are in the wrong.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

iggles said:


> Anyway they have no more of less rally and F1 drivers than the British.
> 
> .


Yes, out of a tiny population.


----------



## notdave (Jul 11, 2015)

iggles said:


> The speed limits are low, i mean really low!! My memory might be wrong but 80/100 on a motorway. Also, they would drive below the speed limit significantly again. I remember it taking 2 hours to do a 1 hour UK journey. The Fin's are lovely people, very shy, very quiet and everything takes time (not in a rush for anything or anyone). I did really enjoyed my time in Finland


Note 1:
Cars don't kill people...
People driving cars, too fast, who claim to be expert drivers... kill people...

Note 2:
Sharks have "fins"... Finland is full of "Finns"...

Note 3:
Shy!!!
Erm... they are choosy about who they talk to... if you think that is shy...


----------



## notdave (Jul 11, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Speaking of traffic cameras, the new gantry near Maqtar (sp) Bridge in Abu Dhabi generated over 6,000 fines at a minimum of 200/fine IN THE FIRST 24 HOURS.
> 
> Do the maths.


Idiot tax?


----------



## FShadow (Jul 8, 2015)

Dibblington said:


> FShadow said:
> 
> 
> > First of all, please learn how to speak politely. There's a way to speak without being snarky.
> ...


That's why I asked, didn't I? Because I didn't know.
You yourself said we're both at fault so I'm within my rights to call him an idiot for his share of the fault.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Anyway, one thing I've noticed here - ignoring the bad drivers. Is the loading of vehicles to a very unsafe standard. Which leaves vehicles prone to toppling over, to heavy or the worst bit going very very very very very on a prime bit of road or can't get off at at around about causes backlogs on the roundabout. One of the worst I've seen was a fridge sliding at the back of a pick up, then flew of of pick up on to the road. (I really am not joking here)

Is there no legislation over here for this? In the UK the police would stop vehicles that do this.


----------



## Dibblington (Apr 20, 2015)

iggles said:


> Is there no legislation over here for this? In the UK the police would stop vehicles that do this.


Yep, there are supposedly fines to prevent this sort of thing: Guide to UAE traffic fines | GulfNews.com

There's a lot of offences relating to poorly loaded trucks and vans. But like with so many rules, they just aren't enforced. I think the only road rules that are actually enforced are speeding, and don't kill anyone. 

For example:
Driving with tires in poor condition. = 200AED fine, how many shredded tyres do you see on the roads? Good condition tyres don't just disintegrate.
Sudden swerve. = 200AED + 4 points
Not giving pedestrians way on pedestrian crossings. = 500AED + 6 points
Throwing waste from vehicles onto roads. = 500AED + 4 points
Entering road dangerously. = 600AED + 6 points
Parking vehicles on pavement. = 200AED + 3 points
Light vehicle lane discipline. = 200AED + 2 points
Abuse of parking space. = 200AED + 3 points
Overtaking from the right. = 200AED + 4 points

How many times do you see these? How many times a day on every single journey?


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Dibblington said:


> Yep, there are supposedly fines to prevent this sort of thing: Guide to UAE traffic fines | GulfNews.com
> 
> There's a lot of offences relating to poorly loaded trucks and vans. But like with so many rules, they just aren't enforced. I think the only road rules that are actually enforced are speeding, and don't kill anyone.
> 
> ...


I do all of the bold, to survive here.


----------



## SummerGlow (Jun 18, 2013)

There is this funny roundabout next to my house; all 3 lanes can go straight except the most left can take a left ( or U turn) and the the rightest is straight and right. You can imagine with everyone going everywhere, without signals how messy it gets. Seriously, who needs Ferrari world when you've got Sharjah roundabout 

Accidents is a sensitive topic to me actually, as my car is being fixed now after an accident


----------



## SummerGlow (Jun 18, 2013)

In all honesty though, driving here is very dangerous, and whats worse to survive you are actually forced to do stupid things every know and then. Today a guy was ready to kill me when he was entering the main road against the traffic (!!!!) and got furious that i didnt let him squeeze in front of me.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Lets go in full moan mode!

How about roads that are 80kph, yet have 90 degree turn offs, or actually motoways withs that. Or drivers going 60kph in 120kph zones

Look, its not perfect, its not even close to being good. Just be vigilant when you drive, and as you would back home.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I actually really enjoy driving here - it allows me to do things that I would not be able to get away with in my highly regulated home country!
I enjoy driving at 139 km/h in an empty lane 1 or 2 - when loads of muppets are tailgating each other in a crowded outside lane.
I love ignoring one way streets and simply adopting the usual method of - it you can physically drive on a road - then it is OK to do so!
Roundabouts are indeed a bit challenging here - I tend to stick to right hand lane and this avoids people doing the sudden right to left swerve in front of me!
One big exception - I don't enjoy foggy winter mornings - as have seen some horrendous accidents and driving in these conditions.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

iggles said:


> Throwing waste from vehicles onto roads. = 500AED + 4 points
> I do all of the bold, to survive here.


Would you care to explain how throwing waste from your car onto the road helps you survive here?


----------



## Dibblington (Apr 20, 2015)

I used to love driving back the UK, wind in your hair blatting through the Welsh hills on a summer's day.

Here is more a case of just getting to the destination without anyone ploughing into you. You need eyes in the back of your head and spend all day cutting people slack because either they haven't learn to drive properly or think a lot of themselves and can't be bothered to wait their turn. Back home, I was the guy in the beaten up old banger who wouldn't let people in at the last minute at junctions, held my line, not afraid of a ding if it's someone else's fault and it worked, I've never had an accident. I get the impression over here those tactics won't work and if I do end up in a bump it's down to nationality and car size whose faulty it is, not who was right and who was wrong.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

QOFE said:


> Would you care to explain how throwing waste from your car onto the road helps you survive here?


That's obvious, if I have to much rubbish in my car 

a) my gf will go crazy at me for having a mess (matter of life and death)
b) if the car gets too messy it will smell (easily distracted by smell)
c) a plastic bottle could get underneath my break peddle, then whilst i am trying to break, the break pedals gets stuck and then i crash and die


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

iggles said:


> That's obvious, if I have to much rubbish in my car
> 
> a) my gf will go crazy at me for having a mess (matter of life and death)
> b) if the car gets too messy it will smell (easily distracted by smell)
> c) a plastic bottle could get underneath my break peddle, then whilst i am trying to break, the break pedals gets stuck and then i crash and die


Keep a plastic bag in your car for all the rubbish and when its full put it in a bin.
Don't expect sympathy if you are caught throwing your rubbish out of your car and fined for it.
Who in their right mind actually admits to being a litter lout on a public forum


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Veronica said:


> Keep a plastic bag in your car for all the rubbish and when its full put it in a bin.
> Don't expect sympathy if you are caught throwing your rubbish out of your car and fined for it.
> Who in their right mind actually admits to being a litter lout on a public forum


You bite to the sarcasm  and bite hard!!

Of course I put in a rubbish bag lol. As its being Ramadam here, there is no food and water in my car either :noidea:

Sorry I forget we must be 100% serious on this forum- my bad


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Love the idea of a break pedal... And yes, i know you're taking the pee.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Love the idea of a break pedal... And yes, i know you're taking the pee.


Oh dear, that's embarrassing of me - Forgot my morning wake up call :ranger:


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

iggles said:


> Oh dear, that's embarrassing of me - Forgot my morning wake up call :ranger:


Don't you mean medications!!


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Don't you mean medications!!


Hi
I am being personally attacked, that violates forum rules - where is a mod when you need him!!!
Oh wait. 
Cheers
Iggles

:heh:


----------



## Goods (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi,everything's recorded , just go to nearest police station there .


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

iggles said:


> Hi
> I am being personally attacked, that violates forum rules - where is a mod when you need him!!!
> Oh wait.
> Cheers
> ...


If you give it - be prepared to take it!!


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Don't you mean medications!!


iggles does not suffer from insanity, no, he enjoys every minute of it :noidea:


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Goods said:


> Hi,everything's recorded , just go to nearest police station there .


How is everything recorded? Kindly explain.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> iggles does not suffer from insanity, no, he enjoys every minute of it :noidea:


"living the dream"...


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

:lalala:

All I do is come here and write informative, non objective and sensible replies and I get treated like this. Well, this would never happen in the Abu Dhabi Forum!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

There's an Abu Dhabi forum?


----------



## Goods (Jul 13, 2015)

There is cameras recording the traffic in that roundabout ,easily you can go to nearest police station and make a case they will take out the record of your accident .then they will see who's right who's wrong


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Goods said:


> There is cameras recording the traffic in that roundabout ,easily you can go to nearest police station and make a case they will take out the record of your accident .then they will see who's right who's wrong


LOL, guess you've not been here too long have you?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

iggles said:


> :lalala:
> 
> All I do is come here and write informative, non objective and sensible replies and I get treated like this. Well, this would never happen in the Abu Dhabi Forum!


Hi,
That's because nobody visits the Abu Dhabi forum very often.
If you posted there - you would just be talking to yourself...........hang on a minute - that might be quite a good idea!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Goods (Jul 13, 2015)

And ?


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> That's because nobody visits the Abu Dhabi forum very often.
> If you posted there - you would just be talking to yourself...........hang on a minute - that might be quite a good idea!
> Cheers
> Steve


Oh oh Steve's had a beer! Watch out the old timer is on a roll


----------



## FShadow (Jul 8, 2015)

Goods said:


> There is cameras recording the traffic in that roundabout ,easily you can go to nearest police station and make a case they will take out the record of your accident .then they will see who's right who's wrong


 Not quite true buddy. I asked around a bit, there are only radars at that roundabout if what I've heard is correct.

I feel like a big part of the rash driving over here has to do with the attitude of the driving instructors, and the people that think they own the road.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

FShadow said:


> I feel like a big part of the rash driving over here has to do with the attitude of the driving instructors, and the people that think they own the road.


Careful - some of them probably do own the road!


----------

